# My makeup, smooshed in to two video clips.



## Kragey (Jan 20, 2010)

YouTube - My Makeup Collection (part 1)

YouTube - My Makeup Collection (part 2)


I cannot wait until I can pin down where I'm going to grad school and what my living situation will be like, so I can really invest in decent storage.


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 20, 2010)

Fabulous collection!


----------

